# Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?



## Bergi (10. April 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Hat jemand schon ma mit Fliegenrute und Hechtstreamer auf den Räuber geangelt?
Was für ne Rute,Rolle,Schnur braucht man dann und wo und wie fische ich am besten?

Bergi


----------



## Guest (10. April 2002)

@ Bergi

Sehr viele Fragen am Anfang. 
Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, am einem entspr. Kursus teilzunehmen.
Hier bekommst Du ausführliche Kenntnisse, über Geräte, Techniken, Köder und vieles mehr.
Aber vorsicht! Die Fliegenfischerei macht hochgradig süchtig und wer mit dem Basillus infiziert wurde ist unheilbar erkrankt.
Danach erübrigt sich die Frage nach Rolle, Rute, Schnur.
Beim Fliegenfischen wird in AFTM gerechnet und die drei obigen Komponenten haben immer die gleiche Gewichtsklasse.

Ich habe schon sehr viel mit Fliegenruten gefischt, alerdings noch nicht auf Hechte. Ich mag keine Hechte. AFTM 6 - 7 sollte hierfür ausreichend sein.


----------



## Bellyman (10. April 2002)

Hallo Bergi,
das ist tatsächlich ein riesen Thema.
Ich bin sehr gern mit der Fliegenrute hinter den Hechten her.
Da man meist relativ große Streamer nimmt und die sich meist auch mit Wasser vollsaugen, brauchst du relativ schweres Geräat um so einen "Wassereimer" auch zu werfen.
Besser ist du bindest selber und dann mit Materialien die sich nicht so stark mit Wasser vollsaugen.
Ich benutze meistens #8, Rute so um die 9-9,6 &acute;(2,7-2,9 m).
Schwimmschnur, ca. 2m Vorfach von 0,5 verjüngt auf ca. 0,3mm und ein 49 fädiges Stahlvorfach. 
Versuchen kannst du es überall wo du sonst auch auf Hechte fischst, du brauchst nur mehr Raum zum Werfen, oder ein Bellyboat  
Hier im Brandenburgischen versuche ich es meist an kleineren Flüssen oder auf den Seen mit meinem BB.
Die Erfolge halten sich bis jetzt noch in Grenzen, aber ich stehe ja auch noch ziemlich am Anfang meiner "Hecht mit Fliege" Laufbahn.
Bellyman


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2002)

Meinen ersten Hecht an der Fliegenrute hatte ich beim Döbelangeln auf ne Bachflohkrebsimitation, immerhin hatte der Hecht eine Länge von über 70 cm.
Im Sommer ist ein Streamer oft das einzige,was überhaupt funktioniert, weil man ihn so schön langsam führen kann.
8er Ausrüstung sollte für alle Fälle reichen, je nach Gewässer mit schnellinkenden, teilweise auch vorgebleitem Vorfach.


----------



## Lynx (11. April 2002)

Servus,
zur Not geht es auch mit einer leichten Spinnrute.(10-30gr.)
Am Ende der Hauptschnur kommt eine Wasserkugel oder ein Tiroler Hölzl. ca. 50 cm. oberhalb wird an einem Seitenarm der Streamer montiert.
In Forellengewässer kann diese Montage verboten sein.


----------



## Uli_Raser (11. April 2002)

Hi!
Eine 5er reicht für kleine und hindernisfreie Gewässer auch aus. Aber Stahlvorfach ist Plicht. Zander sind auch nicht abgeneigt einen Streamer zu nehmen.
Uli


----------



## Bergi (11. April 2002)

@lynx:
Es soll schon ne Fliegenrute sein!

Also wegen einem Kurs;das wär natürlich die beste möglche keit aber seit 2 Jahren bietet unser Verein sowas nicht mehr an.Aber wir haben einen im verein,der Angelt oft mit Streamern auf Hecht vom Boot aus.Dann müsste ich mich ma bei dem einschleimen,vielleicht nimmt er mich dann mal mit  

Danke für die Tips!

Bergi


----------



## Bondex (15. April 2002)

*6er-7er*

Nimm eine 6-7er Rute. Die reicht für die meisten Hechte mit der Fliege. Die richtig großen stehen meist doch zu tief für das normale Streamerfischen. Zunächst nimm eine floating Line und leicht beschwerte Streamer von 3 bis 10cm Länge. Davor kommt immer ein Stahl oder Kevlerstahlvorfach!!! 
Nach dem Wurf läßt Du das bis zu 4 Meter lange Vorfach ins Mittelwasser oder bis zum Grund absinken und straffst dabei zwischendurch kurz die Schnur, denn oft hat man schon beim  Absinken gute Bisse. Dann einfach einstrippen. Schau Dir vorher an der Oberfläche an wie Dein Streamer läuft und wieviel zug Du benötigst um Bewegung in die Sache zu bringen.

Björni


----------



## HuchenAlex (25. April 2002)

Grüße...

bin zwar a schon bissale spät drann, aba wenns recht is, werd ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben   

also auf Hecht hab ich mit der Fliegenrute noch nie gezielt gefischt, wohl aber auf Huchen. 

Ich verwende eine Rute Klasse 9,langsam sinkende Leine,  0.45-er Vorfach und Eigenbau - Streamer zwischen 10 und 18 cm Länge (ähnlich dem Wedler, dessen Bauanleitung ich im Bastelforum mal gepostet hab). 

Was mir dabei recht gut gefällt ist, daß man im Vergleich zum Spinnfischen mit sehr viel leichteren Kopfgewichten auskommt, was sich ned nur auf die Köderführung recht positiv auswirkt, sondern auch Drillaussteiger vermeidet...man bedenke die Hebelkräfte und -momente, die auf den Haken wirken, wenn das Kopfbei 40 g wiegt und der Fisch seinen Kopf heftig schüttelt. (was Huchen z.B. übrigends immer tun).

Wichtig ist vor allem reichlich Backing (min. 100m)entsprechender Stärke (ich verwende 0.50mm), und eine entsprechend große Rolle, welche diese auch aufnehmen kann..
ich verwende da eine Uralt - Rolle, die ich mal von meinem Vater bekommen hab.. keine Ahnung, wer das Ding fabriziert hat, aba das is ja mit der Fliege auch ned weiter wichtig, da man ja den Fisch ohnehin "manuell" bremsen und drillen muß..

was soll ich sagen, ich hatte mal das Vergnügen, einen kapitalen Huchen von fast 20 kg an der Fliegenrute zu drillen.. glaubt mir, das dauert Tage, bis der Puls wieder unten ist  :q 


PH und Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2002)

Wenn ich sowas lese werd ich neidisch. Ein 20kg - Huichen an der Fliegenrute.
Mein größter "Fliegenfisch" war ein Hecht so um ca. 1,10m.
Am meisten Spaß machten mit aber die Rafen, da hatte ich auch schon welche bis 80 cm.
Aber son Huchen, das wär schon was!!


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. April 2002)

tja, Thomas...

mal im Herbst 1, 2  Wochen Zeit nehmen, die warmen Klamotten und das starke Geschirr einpacken und schon gehts los..   

sicher, Huchen fangen is ned so einfach, aba die Chauncen standen kaum mal so gut wie jetzt.. hab sogar in letzter Zeit einige beim Laichen beobachten können.. da waren vielleicht Burschen dabei *sabber* 
da kommt ned mal mein Größter annähernd ran (immerhin 23 kg schwer)..
hab sogar am Dienstag beim Forellenblinkern auf nen simplen Mepps 5 einen prächtig gefärbten Huchen von etwa 5 kg gefangen.. schönes Foto gemacht und wieda ab durch die Mitte...

aba ein Hecht von 1.10m is ja auch schon mehr als ordentlich... Respekt.. muß man auch erst mal ausdrillen..

Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Hummer (26. April 2002)

Also das mit den Hechten an der Fliegenrute möchte ich auch mal probieren.

Ich habe allerdings nur eine Fliegenrute, eine 6er - müßte doch für kleinere Esoxe reichen, oder?

Wie befestigt Ihr die Stahlseide am Vorfach?
Und wie groß darf der Streamer an einer 6er Rute sein?

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## HuchenAlex (27. April 2002)

seas Hummer..

also ich hab mit Streamer an ner Rute Klasse 5 schon recht ordentliche Forellen gefangen, also würd ich mal schätzen, daß eine 6-er für mittlere Hechte schon gehen sollte.

Wie groß der Streamer sein kann is..also ich werfe Bleikopfstreamer bis 8g Kopfgewicht noch recht komplikationslos, darüber wirds dann aber langsam haarig. So schwer muß er aba ohnehin nur sein, wenn Du in starker Strömung fischen willst. Sonst geht er an sinkender Leine auch so schön runter..

Das Stahlvorfach würd ich einfach an ner Schlaufe einschlaufen.

PH und Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Hummer (27. April 2002)

Danke HuchenAlex! :m


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2003)

*Hecht mit Fliegenrute*

Ist zwar auch schon ein bíßchen spät,paßt aber gut hier rein!
Beim Fischen auf Großforellen in der oberösterreichischen Traun
fange ich mit der Fliegenrute Aftma 8-9 (Länge 275cm) und 
Vorfächern mit Bleiseele(2 x 70cm gekoppelt - je nach Fließgeschwindigkeit)mit selbstgebundenen Rehhaarstreamern
in Längen von ca.13cm 4 bis 5 Hechte während der Fischereisaison.Ich fische aber nicht gezielt auf Hechte.Anbei 
ein Foto meiner Rehhaarstreamer und anschließend das eines solchen Beifanghechtes mit 4kg.


----------



## gismowolf (22. Dezember 2003)

Hier der Hecht


----------



## Forellenudo (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardis

Letztes jahr in Dänemark war ich an einem Put&Take See wo auch viele Hechte drin waren,dort kam ein Fliegenfischer und ich dachte der versuchts auf Forelle,aber er ging auf Hecht und hatte auch promt biss,er drillte den Hecht ca.15 minuten lang,und als er in endlich keschern wollte,riss er leider ab:c 

Der war vieleicht sauer,was ich verstehen konnte,und es war kein kleiner Hecht.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## gismowolf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Udo!
Du und ich,wir beide wissen es!Aber derjenige,der gezielt auf Hecht in diesem "See"gefischt hat,der hat`s nicht gewußt,daß der Hecht auch Zähne hat!(Grins!)
Ich wünsch Dir ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und guten Rutsch


----------



## Mac (23. Dezember 2003)

*Hecht mit der Fliege*

@bergi,

Kannst ja mal mit an den Rhein kommen, wenn Du magst. Sonst muß man zum Thema recht viel schreiben. Wenn man es gesehen hat, erklärt sich viel selbst.
Fische wie die Amerikaner auf Hecht: 8er Rute, 9er Schnur mit guter Keule, ein robustes selbstgeknüpftes Monovorfach mit Schockvorfach aus HardMono (abriebfestes Nylon und transparent, hält besser als Stahl, transportiert auch fette Hechtfliegen und kringelt nicht nach 4 Würfen). Dann noch ruhig große Hechtfliegen aus Synthetikmaterial und es geht los. Riesenmenge an Backing ist nicht soo nötig, da viele Hechte garkeine langen Fluchten machen. Vom BellyBoat aus sogar noch größerer Spaß, aber nicht am Rhein..klar  ;-)

Komme aus Düsseldorf und wenn Du magst, kommst Du einfach mal mit.

Gruß
Mac


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Dezember 2003)

*Federsreamer*

Hallo, also mit ner 6er hab ich meine Hechte auch aus dem Wasser geholt, manchmal ist der Anschlag nur zu weich das man nicht immer tief hakt im hartem Hechtmaul. Wenn Du ein gutes Stahlvorfach hast, solltest Du es mit einem Blutknoten einbinden können. Ich nehme lange Federstreamer (Bild folgt) die ich an einer leicht sinkenden Vorfachschnur führe. Der Vorteil der Federstreamer ist meiner Meinung nach, das sie sich im Wasser aufblähen zwischen des anzupfen, ich zupf die Schnur drei bis vier Mal Kurz dann einmal lang & wipp dabei mit der Rutenspitze, das verleiht dem Steamer eine Menge leben, und die Federsteamer sind für einen Anfänger auch leichter zu wefen als schwere Haarstreamer.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Köhlerjan (24. Dezember 2003)

*Hechtstreamer*

hier das Bild


----------



## angleraushellerho (21. März 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

ich glaube das es nicht so gut ist mit ner fliegen rute auf hecht zu angeln denn die würde glaube ich durchbrechen bzw. kapput gehen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. März 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Genauso ist es, zumindest bei großen Hechten.
Da brechen die Ruten wie Streichhölzer.
Deshalb sollte man bei großen Hechten schon zu 10er Ruten greifen, welche allerdings auch nur über ein umgerechnetes WG von lächerlichen 18 g. verfügen, was beim Spinnfischen mit einer leichten Forellenrute gleichzusetzen wäre.
-
Problem: Das Werfen mit so schweren Schnüren ist für viele zu anstregend.


----------



## Tomalion (25. März 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Also ich benutze eine eine #8-9er Rute und eine dazu passene Rolle, also vom Gewicht und vom Fassungsvermögen. Je nach Gewässergeschaffenheit benutze ich eine Sinktip oder eine schwimmende Schnur am Meer dann eine Intermidiate oder eine mit einer solchen spitze und dann halt schwimmend.
Ein Versuch ist auf jeden Fall das neue Hechtvorfach mit der integrierten Titanspitze.
Als Fliege würde ich Popper an der Schwimmschnur und vieleicht noch dicht unter der Oberfläche versuchen. Desweiteren Streamer mit schöner Aktione, welche aber nicht zu schnell bei einem Biss serstört werden.


----------



## laverda (31. März 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Hi Boardies! 
Bis jetzt habe ich mit der Fliegenrute am Rhein nur kleinere Alande gefangen und werde es dieses Jahr mal auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander versuchen. Ich angel am Rhein zwischen Homberg und Rheinberg. Streamer und andere Gebilde habe ich schon einige über den Winter getüddelt. 8er Rute usw. sind vorhanden, suche jetzt noch Tipps zu fängigen Stellen. 

Übrigens: Ein Rutenbruch ist normalerweise immer vom Depp am dicken Ende der Rute zu verantworten.


----------



## Tisie (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Hallo Jungs,



angleraushellerho schrieb:


> ich glaube das es nicht so gut ist mit ner fliegen rute auf hecht zu angeln denn die würde glaube ich durchbrechen bzw. kapput gehen





Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, zumindest bei großen Hechten.
> Da brechen die Ruten wie Streichhölzer.



sorry, aber das ist absoluter Blödsinn!

Habt Ihr schonmal eine Rute im Drill zerbrochen? Bei richtiger Handhabung (inkl. ordentlich eingestellter Rollenbremse) ist dies nahezu unmöglich. Wie Laverda schon richtig bemerkt hat, bricht eine Rute i.d.R. nur durch unsachgemäße Handhabung im Drill (z.B. spitzer Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur) ... oder durch Materialfehler.



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Deshalb sollte man bei großen Hechten schon zu 10er Ruten greifen, welche allerdings auch nur über ein umgerechnetes WG von lächerlichen 18 g. verfügen


Auch das stimmt so nicht. Einen 18g Schußkopf wirfst Du mit jeder 8er Rute, Modelle mit kräftiger Spitzenaktion verkraften sogar noch mehr. Zum Hechtangeln genügt das dicke ... das ausschlaggebende Kriterium ist nicht die Kampfkraft des Hechtes (da gibt es im Salzwasser ganz andere Kaliber, die mit 8er Ruten bezwungen werden), sondern die Beförderung der großen & schweren Streamer. Dafür benötigt man ein entsprechendes Schnurgewicht, wobei Streamer aus synthetischen Materialien auch mit einer strammen 6er oder 7er Rute geworfen werden können.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Justhon (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Hallo zusammen!
Wenn ich als 'außenstehender' mal was sagen darf:

Bei 'Auf den Fisch gekommen'bei DMAX fischt der Moderator auch öfters mit Fliegen auf Hecht. Dazu nimmt er glaub ich 10er Ruten (glaub ich) und Streamern an der Sinkschnur. Davor natürlich ein Stahlvorfach, und dann ab dafür!
Die Streamer die der verwendet hat waren recht auffallend und rot/weiß gefärbt.
In einer Sendung hat er da richtig dicke Dinger rausgeholt, die man mit Spinnrute vlt nich bekommen hätte​


----------



## moped (3. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Servus beieinander,

ich fisch eine 7/8er Rute mit schwimmender Schnur und Schußkopf, daran ca. 1,50m 35er Mono und daran ca. 50 cm 6kg-Flexonit! Am liebsten bind ich mir Bunnys bis ca. 15 cm, die lassen sich mit der Combo auch ganz vernünftig werfen! Sinkschnur ist für mich nicht erforderlich, da ich mindestens genausogern Spinnfische, deshalb fisch ich mit den Streamern lediglich Gewässer bis 2 m Tiefe ab, und da reicht mir die Vorfachlänge ganz leicht! Wenn ich tiefer runter will fisch ich Wobbler oder Gummifisch.

Gruß,

Jürgen


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Ich habe eine 7/8er Rute mit ner WF-8-F. 

Ich habe eigendlich mehr die Frage, wo bekommt man brauchbare nicht allzu große Streamer für Hechte her.
In Marios Fliegendose konnte ich nur so riesige Dinger finden.

Da meine Rute sehr "schwabbelig" ist, kann ich größere Streamer kaum werfen. Ich habe solche "Lametta"streamer die ca. 13-15 cm lang sind, aber sich recht schwer werfen lassen.
Ich habe nur zwei kleinere gehabt, wovon noch einer vollständig vorhanden ist, der andere löst sich so almählich auf 

Dafür lässt sich die kleinere recht gut werfen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man so etwas her bekommt? 



Schade das mit dem Bild ist dumm gelaufen, ich musste es mit Paint verkleinern, da ich grade kein anderes Programm dafür habe. Von daher sieht es ein klein wenig verzerrt und unscharf aus.


----------



## moped (6. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*

Servus Chrizzi,

die abgebildeten Streamer kann Dir jeder halbwegs begabte Fliegenbinder so zeigen, daß Du sie nach drei Versuchen selbst vernünftig binden kannst! Fang Dir das Binden an, ich bin seit einigen Jahren auch begeisterter Binder nachdem ich mir meine Fliegen ebenso lang gekauft hatte. Eine brauchbare Anfängerausrüstung ist (besonders für anfänglich ein paar solcher Streamer) nicht wirklich teuer und wenn Du Deinen ersten Fisch auf selbstgebundenen Köder gefangen hast kommst Du nicht mehr davon los (dann wirds jedoch evtl. teuer:q )!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Chrizzi (6. April 2007)

*AW: Mit Fliegenrute auf Hecht?*



moped schrieb:


> Servus Chrizzi,
> 
> die abgebildeten Streamer kann Dir jeder halbwegs begabte Fliegenbinder so zeigen, daß Du sie nach drei Versuchen selbst vernünftig binden kannst! Fang Dir das Binden an, ich bin seit einigen Jahren auch begeisterter Binder nachdem ich mir meine Fliegen ebenso lang gekauft hatte. Eine brauchbare Anfängerausrüstung ist (besonders für anfänglich ein paar solcher Streamer) nicht wirklich teuer und wenn Du Deinen ersten Fisch auf selbstgebundenen Köder gefangen hast kommst Du nicht mehr davon los (dann wirds jedoch evtl. teuer:q )!
> 
> ...


 

Das wäre schonmal ein Grund nicht damit anzufangen 

Ich habe nicht die möglichkeit so richtig mit der Fliege zu angeln. Außer am See/Au Hechte und Barsche und am Forellenteich halt Forellen. An der Ostsee hab ich das auch mal versucht, aber da bleib ich wohl ehr bei der Spinnrute. Zur Hornhechtzeit wollte ich es nochmal versuchen.

Wäre ich irgendwo, wo ich die möglichkeit hätte mehr mit der Fliege zu machen wäre es eine Überlegung wert, aber für Rahmen lohnt es sich nicht wirklich. Ich will eigendlich nur gelegendlich mal Hechte ärgern, besonders jetzt zum Frühjahr hin.

Eigendlich brauch ich auch nur ein paar kleine Streamer für Hechte, ein Haufen von anderen Fliegen hab ich (wofür ich die auch immer brauchen mag).


----------

